# Creative way to switch turn-outs ?



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello,

Hopefully everyone is getting ready to enjoy a nice Thanksgiving - and I am super excited about Christmas around the corner. Anyway, I have a question about using LGB EPL turn-outs.

My layouts are all still analog, and I have tried almost all of the possible circuit combinations from all of the LGB nomenclature - both as an exercise and to also learn the method of train control through the use of magnet pick-ups and reed switches. I have done the 'block-siding' exercise where trains are slowed or controlled with multiple placements of reed switches. But what I really want to do is control turn-outs. For example a train enters a section of track which has multiple upcoming turn-outs that allow for left and right departures from the straight track, in some cases those turn-outs have additional turnouts on there own section of track.

How can I have it so a series of locomotives are all heading down the track, there are three engines with there own loads there pulling. I want the first one to depart and go left, then the next go right, and the next after that go straight. The effect I want is to be able to view all the trains heading down and then all separate onto their own tracks and then eventually regroup onto the same main straight track. Can anyone explain how I can do this with simple reed switches and magnetic pads on the trains. Perhaps draw a schematic of what it would look like. What interests me most is self switching of the trains. I am pretty sure this could be done via digital very easily, but before I go digital I want to learn and do as much in the analog world to understand train control theory. If what I am asking is not clear, as posts are added I will make sure to add additional bits of information to help clarify.

I have read through a large black book LGB put out, and read through - but was unable to find a section of controlling turn-outs, and I have read through all sorts of other data sheets from LGB. I know there must be a way of doing this. So any help or guidance would be great.

Thank You,
Brett


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Certainly this can be done using the LGB EPL system using multiple reed switches and creative wiring. Personally, I would (and do) do it using reeds and relays driven by 555 timing chips.

The problem with the EPLs arises from two sources. The first is that if a train passes over an EPL reed too quickly, it may not activate or activate long enough to completely throw the turnout leading to a derailment or collision.

The second problem arises in that with 2 EPLs on one reed switch, it is hard on the reed switch to carry that much current, and it may be short-lived. Anything more that 2 EPL and fergetaboutit.

This could be done solely with reed/relay logic, but again, it may not activate long enough to completely throw the turnouts. (But it probably would if the trains were at a reasonble speed.)

I use the reed switches to trigger the 555 chips and these are set to throw the turnouts for ~3/4 second regardless of the engine's speed. Plus, I can get relays that can carry the current of many EPLs. If you are comfortable with a soldering iron, I can go into the details.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Put a reed switches at the exits of the turnouts and the tripping magnet on the end of the last car of each train.

When the train goes through a switch and the last car passes the reed switch it throws the turnout the opposite way. Each train through would take the route not taken by the previous train.

This alternates two trains, to do the 3rd one, would require the first switch to be considered a "Y" with an additional switch on one of them. Consider it on the left branch... 1st train goes left, 2nd train goes right, 3rd train goes left. but the 1st train would have flopped the additional switch as it passed, so the 3rd train would follow that 3rd route.

If the track lengths and train speeds are such that the three trains remain in the same sequence, then the 1st train upon returning to the 1st switch would go right instead of left, basically reversing the which train takes which route, except the 3rd train would take the same route as the 1st one. So you'd probably want the reed switch on the 2nd track switch to reset all three track switches to the original setting.

I had to draw this and trace the trains going around... very confusing even doing that. I'd probably have to do an animated drawing of it to be sure... or just build it for real and see what happens.


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, yes I am very much comfortable with soldering, and even know how to work with the 555 timer chips ! Please explain, I am skilled at soldering even very fine pitch stuff. And I have even programmed light duty stuff on Aurduino and AVR Atmel chips.

Any drawings or schematics would really help, and I can solder or lash together some IC's to perform some type of 'ladder-logic' to get this to work. All help is very much appreciated !

Thank You,
Brett


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Merlin83 on 20 Nov 2012 02:54 PM 
Yes, yes I am very much comfortable with soldering, and even know how to work with the 555 timer chips ! Please explain, I am skilled at soldering even very fine pitch stuff. And I have even programmed light duty stuff on Aurduino and AVR Atmel chips.

Any drawings or schematics would really help, and I can solder or lash together some IC's to perform some type of 'ladder-logic' to get this to work. All help is very much appreciated !

Thank You,
Brett


OK. Give me some time. I have a lot on my plate right now with getting my new CNC mill cleaned-up, painted, and set in place (weighs #1,000) and a new work-related project starting up. I don't usually tend to document my circuitry so well, so will have to give this some thought again. Mine switches two tracks, but three is just more of the same.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You can watch my trains run by themselves (up to 7 at once) here.

Tortoise and Lizard Bash Operating


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Meanwhile, familiarize yourself with with using a diode matrix to throw multiple turnouts simultaneously if you wanted to use "sub-routes" as you aluded too. A relay can trigger multiple turnouts this way.

Actually, this will pretty much show you what you want to do using the LGB stuff without the need for 555 chips. Its really just a matter of matrixing the turnouts and using the LGB EPL DPDT to route the power.

Georger Schreyer Explains the Diode Matrix for Interlocking LGB Turnouts.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just for grins, I drew an ASCII animation of a triple loop track where the loops all share a single track for a short distance.

There are slip switches where the separate loops join to the single shared track.

The switches to divide the shared track to the three loops change position immediately after a train has exited the switch (magnet on the rear car trips the switch motor).

To view the animation, download the following file and save it to your computer someplace.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/se...itches.txt

(I think you can just click that link and a dialog will appear asking where you want to store it. EDIT: Well I see you should "Right-click" the link and select "Save Target as..." to save the document to your computer.)

Then run a plain text editor, such as Notepad or Wordpad (or even "Word") and load the text file.

Adjust the size of the text editor window to just show the first page of the file per the instructions on that page.

HOPEFULLY, the file will display in a mono-spaced font; such as, "Terminal" or "Courier New". If when you view the drawing of the track it is all squished funny, select the whole file by typing "Ctrl-A" and then select one of those two fonts from the font selector ("Font..." under the "Format" menu in Notepad). Be sure to re-adjust the window size per the 1st page if you change the font type or size.

To "play" the animation, just press the "Page-Down" key (not the 'down arrow'). I recommend you play it slowly by repeated pressing of the "Page-Down" key, but if you want to watch it go fast, just press and hold the "Page-Down" key so the keyboard repeat rate will do it.

Obviously, there needs to be some additional method of controlling the trains than just mindless automatic switches!







Your mileage may vary.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

you could use reeds and magnets not just under the train, but at the left and right side too. 
that would give you enough combinations of two magnets per train to make your desired scheme.


----------

